# What to add to my Orcs and Goblins



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

I have a small-medium Orcs and Goblins (But mainly Goblins) army and I'm wondering what to add next. I'm quite new and haven't played many games so I'm not really sure what's good and what's not but I've found that I need more punch in the army. I have the numbers, but not the oomph that I want.

My army is:
Orc Big Boss on Boar with Spear

Orc BSB

40 Night Goblin Spearmen

10 Spider Riders

20 Night Goblin Archers

19 Orcs with Full Command

Troll (Don't like to use because of terrible paint job and low LD)

Night Goblin Shaman and Big Boss.

Now I know I can;t use all of these units in one game (too many characters) but the rest of it seems quite legitamate. Now I'm thinking more Orcs and some Black Orcs, maybe adding in some War Machines. As soon as I hit the 1750pt mark I'll add Grimgor Ironhide and another unit of Black Orcs (I love 'em!). Alternatively, I could go down the route of some Boar Boyz to put the Big Boss with, as the new models are really great, and from what I'm told they pack quite a punch on the tabletop

Any advice? Money is a limit, but not that much of one.

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't overdo it on BOs their good but more than 1 unit of 20 ish is pushing it at 2000pts, especially when their led by Grimgor. Add another normal unit of boyz. Their alot cheeper and provide you with a solid unit if you get the charge

Boar boyz are good but IMO overpriced when compared to other races cavalry, for only a couple of points HEs get a dragon prince. Keep the boar boyz safe and you may get a devestating unit, alternativey animosity cripples them far more than a unit of foot slogging boyz.

Goblin artillery is fantastic value a lobba and a couply of chuckas can help you lay down the pain from turn 1, have a unit of orc arrer boyz to baby sit them and theyll stay safe from the fast cavalry that are usally sent to destroy them. 

Trolls are really only any good in a fair size unit and if you invest in a buddy character for them or they tend to spend the game picking their noses and otherwise being stupid.

Finally magic, Shamans are your friend, sure if they miscast they generally explode but OG magic is devasting.

Don't rely on the OGs to always behave themselves, you generally find a unit starts to squabble just at the wrong time, but they are fun and wacky, and if you get lucky utterly deadly.

Hope this helps you to start a right and proper WAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, great. Should the Black Orcs have a Magic Banner or no? Nogg's Banner of Butchery looks devastating on 'em, but It might be better on some more normal Orcs via BSB.

For a second unit of Orcs, should they too have shields or two choppaz?

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*LORDS*
Black Orc Warboss
Heavy Armour
Armour of Gork
Martog's Best Basha
Imbad's Iron Gnashas

*HEROES*
Orc Big Boss
BSB
Nogg's Banner of Butchery

Night Goblin Shaman
Level 2 Wizard
Dispel Scroll
Mad Cap Mushrooms

Orc Shaman
Level 2 Wizard
Nibbla's 'Itty Ring

*CORE*
19 Orc Boyz
Full Command
Shields

19 Orc Boyz
Full Command
Additional Choppaz

10 Spider Riders
Full Command

40 Night Goblins
Full Command
Nets
Spears
3 Fanatics

20 Night Goblins
Short Bows
Full Command

*SPECIAL*
14 Black Orcs
Musician
Standard Bearer
Gork's Waaagh! Banner

Goblin Rock Lobber
Bully

2 Goblin Spear Chukkas

*RARE*
Giant

That comes out to 1998pts. I was at a loose end by 1793pts, so I added the Giant for a bit of fun. It's mainly for taking on things like Trolls, Ushabti, Treemen, Varghulfs etc. The reasons I have Nt. Goblin Archers are: it saves money, as I allready have them (and buying a regiment of metal models is just terrible) and that They are a similar points price, hence more bows for the money. Admittedly shorter ranged, but that's balanced for the higher number of shots.

Any comments?

Midnight

UPDATE: Added more Black Orcs, got rid of a fanatic, the Magic Banner on the BSB, and put the Night gobs as one unit. I would deploy it with the Black Orcs in the centre, flanked by the Boyz to stop flank charges. Spearmen and one Spear Chukka hold one flank, whilst the Archers and the other Spear Chukka hold the other. The Giant and the Rock Lobber both go behind the main battleline, ready to counter attack/wear down tough enemies.

Archers Boyz BO/General Boyz/BSB Spears
SC Rock Lobber SC

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I would join both spear gobbos togeter to make 1 big unit of 40. 20 night gobbos aren't really going to do alot unless you plan on using them as a missile screen or fanatic delivery bomb, in which case drop the nets. use the spare points from the unused nets to beef up your BO regiment.

The choppa or shield is totally personal choice. As far as the archers go make sure you deeploy in a shallow formation to get the extras shots. (I have a load of plastic orc archers but i see what you mean about getting the direct only metal ones that don't look that nice)

looks a good list, BTW check your orc lords legal remember you cant have 2 magic armours or 2 enchanted items on the same character


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Umm's Best Boss 'At is a talisman. Don't ask me why, but it is.

Making some changes now...

Midnight


----------

